# siding question



## jhcontracting (Jan 10, 2009)

Question for you guys that do siding. How do you handle the brick molding around the exterior doors when siding a house. do you install the J channel against it and leave it exposed, or do you wrap it with some kind of wrap.
JHC


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Always wrap it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We usually pull it off and install bigger wood, ha, which fancier metal work can be wrapped around.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Wrap it, flash it and add the J. 

I don't know about your area but up here Manords has pre bent metal that is made to fit the existing brick mould. If you don't do a lot of metal work it could be a time saver.

One of the big sells with a siding job is the easy maintenance and no more painting, not wrapping the exposed wood is kinda shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

We normally wrap any exposed wood when residing. If brick mold style then I make my caps the same profile.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Wrap it, flash it and add the J.
> 
> I don't know about your area but up here Manords has pre bent metal that is made to fit the existing brick mould. If you don't do a lot of metal work it could be a time saver.
> 
> One of the big sells with a siding job is the easy maintenance and no more painting, not wrapping the exposed wood is kinda shooting yourself in the foot.


The thing I don't like about pre-made brick mold caps is they only do the brickmold . I like to do a full cap all the way to the weather seal. Also are not you limited to a few colors with them?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> The thing I don't like about pre-made brick mold caps is they only do the brickmold . I like to do a full cap all the way to the weather seal. Also are not you limited to a few colors with them?


Yep, only a couple of colors and yes we custom bend ours so there is extra to make a seal. But it sounded like the OP doesn't do a lot of metal work (I could be wrong) and could at least have a easy out to get the brick wrapped.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Randy Bush said:


> The thing I don't like about pre-made brick mold caps is they only do the brickmold . I like to do a full cap all the way to the weather seal. Also are not you limited to a few colors with them?


I'm with you there Randy, we also wrap all the way into the gasket. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes 2 piece wraps when possible. Loosen the brick mold then bend a U to slip behind the brick and weather stripping. Then Cap the outside. Its not ideal I actually try to avoid wrapping jambs because they will get dinged up but sometimes its worth the effort. Keeps the water out, people dont maintain stuff like past generations.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

My brick caps are made with a extra 3/8 bend on them so then the U jamp cap goes right over it and it is flashed . I try to not face nail any more then is needed. have even glued a few jamb caps so there are no nails showing. Still seeing how that holds up before doing it on all of them.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

We'll wrap for the lowest bid customers. We'll use some kind of PVC trim for the average customer, and replace with a *full* steel clad door for the customer who wants the best.

I see much too often how those cheapo siders wrap over old rotted wood and call it a good install of their system.
In reality, the salesman probably sold _maintenance free_, so the installers try their best with the knowledge they have and as cheap as possible. Usually ends up with the silicone letting lose in a few years and major rotting on the windows and everywhere below them.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Randy Bush said:


> My brick caps are made with a extra 3/8 bend on them so then the U jamp cap goes right over it and it is flashed . I try to not face nail any more then is needed. have even glued a few jamb caps so there are no nails showing. Still seeing how that holds up before doing it on all of them.


Looks much better gluing rather than nailing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats not good.....it will get dinged up eventually then your screwed with the glue unless we're talking about using caulk as glue.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Just add another layer of coil stock Tom. :thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have gotten real good at one piece jamb and brick mold wraps. It takes some time but looks nice and no joint. We do it so that a storm door could always be added. A cool trick to avoid face nails is to use 3m's VHB double sided tape. Stuff sticks like mad and save a few extra nails plus let's the metal expand a little. We also use it when we have boxed eaves and the fascia metal goes over top of the box. It hold awesome metal to metal.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> We have gotten real good at one piece jamb and brick mold wraps. It takes some time but looks nice and no joint. We do it so that a storm door could always be added. A cool trick to avoid face nails is to use 3m's VHB double sided tape. Stuff sticks like mad and save a few extra nails plus let's the metal expand a little. We also use it when we have boxed eaves and the fascia metal goes over top of the box. It hold awesome metal to metal.


Thats a cool idea. I just do not know about relying on tape long term.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I know that's what I thought but 3m has some good stuff. There is even light gauge steel roofing that uses it for its overlap joint and the roofing is rated at 160mph winds +/-. I have some houses that have gone through a couple of seasons now with no issues. Now granted I still use nails for the main body of fascia but the tape works nice for overlaps and seams. Besides..I know we have all replaced some fascia nails that have loosened up over time due to the metal expanding and contracting and pushing the nail out.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> We have gotten real good at one piece jamb and brick mold wraps. It takes some time but looks nice and no joint. We do it so that a storm door could always be added. A cool trick to avoid face nails is to use 3m's VHB double sided tape. Stuff sticks like mad and save a few extra nails plus let's the metal expand a little. We also use it when we have boxed eaves and the fascia metal goes over top of the box. It hold awesome metal to metal.


Most of the new doors I do only have a 3/8 jamb reveal , 1/2 at the most.And as much as I try my Tapco brake will not make a 3/8 bend:sad: 1/2 maybe 5/8 yes. Would be nice if it could. How do you get them that tight?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

It took me some time to get good..you have to start the 3/8 reverse bend just enough to break a line..then complete the other larger bends. Then put the half started reverse bend back in the break and finish the 90 degree bend. I prob am not explaining it well but trust it can be done. By the way we use a Tapco as well. 3/8 is the tightest I can do that with. If I go a while and have not done one it takes a little head scratching before I get quick again.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## clancrawford55 (Nov 20, 2011)

many wrap jobs I see going on are just to cover rot, same with vinyl siding. most of these jobs are being done but 6 guys in a van from south of the border by way of from NJ, 60mi south. too many beautiful old houses are just falling apart under poorly planned & even worsely executed wrap jobs. it is good to know that there are still guys out there who put thought into a quality job.


----------

